# Looking to shoot a short documentary



## wrkingclassoi (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I'm attenting an art school in Emeryville, CA, and a friend and I are looking to shoot a short documentary for a school project. We're focusing it as a day in the life of a street kid; that is, we're planning to interview and follow around a young person (18-25) who lives the diy/homeless/vagrant/travelling lifestyle. 

Shooting will consist of a couple of days in early-mid February. There will be no compensation paid. We're hoping on shooting in the East Bay / San Francisco area.

If you're interested in having your lifestyle displayed in this short podcast documentary, please contact me at wrkingclassoi at yahoo dot com.

Thanks!

- Trevor


----------



## stinkpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

rockin' man sounds like it could be a good documentary me and a few of my friends are looking to be out in the same area at about the same time, and i'm not personally eighteen but a few friends are.. maybe you could meet up


----------



## wrkingclassoi (Jan 19, 2007)

Rockin!

Ask them if they're interested and we'll see if we can work something out.

Have them e-mail me if they want to do it.

Thanks!

- Tre


----------



## Yolo (Feb 9, 2007)

shameless exploitation. unless you havent noticed the other HUNDREDS of shitty romanticised train riding / homeless movies. why not focus it on people who are actually homeless, not emo runaways. or better yet find a subject that won't recruit more dumbasses to this horribly romantic lifestyle.


----------



## Cush (Feb 9, 2007)

first off, he said he was shooting a documentary. I don't think that's romanticising rail hoppers at all. sure it is going to be a bit of a biased opinion but the whole purpose of a documentary is to protray facts.

second, i can't name 10 movies that romanticise this way of life.

third, if they're "emo runaways" that meant that they ran away from home. thus they are home-less.

fourth and final, if it's such a romantic lifestyle then what is the purpose of your entire post?


----------



## iamcrkt (Feb 9, 2007)

Aye aye.


----------



## danvan (Feb 9, 2007)

if you cant find someone to follow and film 

why not pack a bag and leave for a few days and document that ?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 12, 2007)

just go to golden gate park and start chatting with people for fucks sake. i lived there for a month.. in the bushes... hippy hill was my living room. there's tons of homeless youth there. and they are all so strung out and drunk that they'll blabber on and not care.


----------



## circle_b (Feb 12, 2007)

what's the People's Park like these days? haven't been in the area for some time, but I definately remember travelers (not just the 14 year old telegraph ave kids) - last time i was there met a guy who had hopped down exactly the same route like a day before me, funnily enough. i imagine if you checked around feeding times you might have better luck. 

also seconding the golden gate park idea, too. though seems like there were a hell of a lot more tweakers down there the last time i was there, so watch out ..


----------



## Mouse (Feb 13, 2007)

*circle_b wrote:*


> what's the People's Park like these days? haven't been in the area for some time, but I definately remember travelers (not just the 14 year old telegraph ave kids) - last time i was there met a guy who had hopped down exactly the same route like a day before me, funnily enough. i imagine if you checked around feeding times you might have better luck.
> 
> also seconding the golden gate park idea, too. though seems like there were a hell of a lot more tweakers down there the last time i was there, so watch out ..


it's been like 6 months since Iw as there but it was mostly junkies. tweekers are a standard everywhere nowadays though. 

EVERY town on the west coast I'd hitch a ride to I'd get a forwarning of "watch out for the tweekers!"... they are EVERYWHERE.

I spent like a day on telegraph and when I was there peoples park was empty other than people playing basketball. so I can't realyl say.


----------



## wrkingclassoi (Feb 13, 2007)

so.

as of this point the project has fallen through.

but thank you guys for the advice.

if i ever do get to do it, i'll post it up here. this site's pretty rad-tacular.


and yeah, dude. total exploitation. how awful of me to want to make a film about something i'm really interested in. a film that would profit in absolutely no way and be seen by maybe a dozen people. gosh. i'm such an asshole.

high-five


----------



## Cush (Feb 13, 2007)

*wrkingclassoi wrote:*


> so.
> 
> as of this point the project has fallen through.
> 
> ...



YEAH! HOW COULD YOU? YOU DICK!


----------



## AtticOfThought (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry its off the topic of the documentary.....
sorry it didnt work out for you.

But about the parks...
Ive noticed the same thing about them all being full of junkies or tweakers....or just straight up really bad alcoholics.....
Sometimes its really hard to go into a town and meet people who are nothing buuut that. Dose that ever make you guys feel discouraged too???
How do you get around it??


----------



## Clean (Aug 13, 2007)

Join in on the soon to be painful festivities.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 14, 2007)

buy a travellin kid a beer or three and he'll tell ya his life story.....


----------



## AtticOfThought (Aug 15, 2007)

bah....yeah, Ive had drunk ass kids mumble at me for hours....
Ive learned to avoid such situations more than welcome them.
after that I'd be the one needing my fix.


----------



## shontaye (Oct 12, 2007)

hey
im doing the same in desmoines 
iowa. good luck
mariah


----------



## Withoutatrace (Nov 14, 2007)

Naw this person works for UP railroad security.
It's not even a Trevor.
I'm not giving my name, age and where I'm from to someone I do not know anything about.

 L P


----------

